# Aerials



## Vivo (Oct 27, 2012)

I am trying to decide between a Omnimax, omnidirectional, £80 and a Moonraker, digi pro, dtv 1000, £43.
Any body any experience or advice please?


----------



## Bushtrekker (Oct 27, 2012)

*Directional is better.*

I've got 42 channels and I'm parked next to someone with an omnidirectional aerial who can't get one channel. Being able to rotate the aerial helps when you are moving around, because you can just look at the nearest houses to work out where the transmitter is from the alignment of their aerials, then fine tune. If you are new to this don't forget you need to re-tune to local frequencies every time you stop.


----------



## bopper (Oct 27, 2012)

I used to get mad.... very mad.. with the omnidirectional aerial on my last three campers. Last year I spent so much time and got so fed up with trying to get a reasonably good picture that when I bought the van I have now, I got one of the status directional aerials and a signal strength meter.  This year no problems at all, I can honestly say that wherever I have been it takes no more than 5 minutes to set up, including scanning.
They are not cheap (£140 for aerial and £30 for signal meter) easy to fit and well worth it.


----------



## Vanterrier (Oct 27, 2012)

bopper said:


> I used to get mad.... very mad.. with the omnidirectional aerial on my last three campers. Last year I spent so much time and got so fed up with trying to get a reasonably good picture that when I bought the van I have now, I got one of the status directional aerials and a signal strength meter.  This year no problems at all, I can honestly say that wherever I have been it takes no more than 5 minutes to set up, including scanning.
> They are not cheap (£140 for aerial and £30 for signal meter) easy to fit and well worth it.



I just bought a Status 550 to replace the knackered 530 on my van and it came with a signal strength indicator built in for £140 (i got 10%discount so paid just £125)...
K


----------



## tiderus (Oct 27, 2012)

Hi Vivo, having had both types several times. There is a big difference between the two.

An Omi one is OK if you have a nearby, or good signal. But a directional one will do a much better job,

Especially if your wild camping, and may end up some miles away from a transmitter.

I had a problem with my status one, a lead had come off inside.

Nightmare to cut open, and suprized to find a small antena inside.

Which leads me to conclude that its the status amplifier that does most of the work.

So if pennies are a problem, can you use a TV top one,

or a small outdoor one say on a base, or a pole?

Hope this is of help, as its important to use if the weather is bad.

Rgd's Graham.


----------



## Breedon (Oct 28, 2012)

*.*

I found that the best way to receive TV is to invest in a really good TV. We have an Avtex and so far, have not experienced any problems.
You get what you pay for nowadays.


----------



## Wooie1958 (Oct 28, 2012)

Directional aerials are much better than Omni-directional and they are not all expensive.

You can home in on a weak signal with the Directional one .

Look here :-

http://www.icsleisure.co.uk/category_motorhome_tv_aerials_215.aspx

As you can see they start at just under £26 and go right up to £140 for the Latest

Status 530 / 10.

Hope this helps

Regards.

Graham.


----------



## rolandrat (Oct 28, 2012)

Check this out:- Grade UK Caravan omni directional antennas and aerials for TV and radio they are the manufacturers of Vision Plus mobile antenna systems and are based in Nottingham. Tele. 0115 986 7151.


----------



## frontslide (Oct 28, 2012)

On a slightly different note ive got a Vision plus compact boosted aerial, the last time we were out we got loads of channels the first night on the second night we couldn't get any yet we were in exactly the same place?
http://www.gradeuk.co.uk/shop/compact-set-top-tv-uhf-antenna.html


----------



## Kontiki (Oct 28, 2012)

I used a cheap Telecam indoor aerial (reduced to £3 from Argos) I've used it on a cheap TV & an Avtex, I can get loads of freeview channels. I have used it in the UK & in Europe without any problems. While I was messing with the TV's in the van I tried one of the loop aerials that you used to get free with portable TVs & found they worked ok as well. Can't remember not being able to pick up any programs at anywhere we've stopped but often don't bother turning it on unless there is something we want to watch.


----------



## frontslide (Oct 29, 2012)

Tv is a little alba but both are brand new. Amplifier is built in to the unit and they both work perfectly in the house. It was just that one night we had no signal.


----------

